# Once a "[body part] man," always a "[body part] man"?



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

This is something that is puzzling me about STBXH and his new gf, so maybe one of you guys can help me out. 

He had always told me he absolutely loved my breasts (which are now down to a C/D cup, but were bigger in the year or two post-baby), including (and I don't know what else to call it, so pardon my French) t!tty-f*cking them, or asking me to rub them against him while giving him a BJ. I couldn't count how many times he would even just cop a feel, just being silly. The girl he is dating now (first since our break-up) is really flat. I'd be surprised if she's even a B cup. I thought back to the EAs he had when we were together, and all but two of them were really flat, too, and those other two were still smaller than I was. He never changed what he told me about my body, from the time we were dating to the time he broke off all physical intimacy after the 'speech.' 
Do guys change to where they used to really love a certain part on a woman, and then not care anymore? I'm really curious. Thanks!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

speaking of way back when, when I was single....when I was with a girl with a nice ass, I was an ass man. when I was with a girl with nice breasts, I was a boob man.

It's all good.

But primarily I'm an ass man and probably always will be. What I'm trying to say is that even given that fact, I can still appreciate all of the other "parts" of a woman. Regular sex tends to make a guy focus on the positives.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Perhaps if you were to pm a pic of the parts in question I could make a better judgement.

hahaha, just kidding. You're in the clubhouse after all!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Perhaps if you were to pm a pic of the parts in question I could make a better judgement.
> 
> hahaha, just kidding. You're in the clubhouse after all!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Perhaps if you were to pm a pic of the parts in question I could make a better judgement.
> 
> hahaha, just kidding. You're in the clubhouse after all!


Yeah, yeah, I know -- impartial scientific study, right? Um, no.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Perhaps if you were to pm a pic of the parts in question I could make a better judgement.
> 
> hahaha, just kidding. You're in the clubhouse after all!


im sure youre just kidding BUT...
seems a little disrespectful?
i know, weird coming from me but still


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

oh brother.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> oh brother.


just sayin, brother


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> This is something that is puzzling me about STBXH and his new gf, so maybe one of you guys can help me out.
> 
> He had always told me he absolutely loved my breasts (which are now down to a C/D cup, but were bigger in the year or two post-baby), including (and I don't know what else to call it, so pardon my French) t!tty-f*cking them, or asking me to rub them against him while giving him a BJ. I couldn't count how many times he would even just cop a feel, just being silly. The girl he is dating now (first since our break-up) is really flat. I'd be surprised if she's even a B cup. I thought back to the EAs he had when we were together, and all but two of them were really flat, too, and those other two were still smaller than I was. He never changed what he told me about my body, from the time we were dating to the time he broke off all physical intimacy after the 'speech.'
> Do guys change to where they used to really love a certain part on a woman, and then not care anymore? I'm really curious. Thanks!


guys can be as hard to figure out as women sometimes i guess, just in different ways.

maybe he was attracted to smaller ones now just because they are 'different' than yours.
and that may be all there is to it.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

I am and always will be an a$$ man. That doesn't mean I specifically look for a perfect one in a woman I am looking for. We cannot all have J-Lo...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

if i am into the woman then im into how ever she looks.
it just helps a bit when they look awesome too, what ever that may be at any given moment.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

My husband is a butt man. 

I tease my hubby about this fact and tell him that is part of the reason he married a black woman.

We tend to have more junk in our trunks.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

It really depends, I look at body parts being in two different categories...

1. Being of preference, if he prefers something specific in that body part, now with preference you can always update or change your preference, maybe even based on previous or current relationship, but not having anything to do with the relationship other than being a reminder...

2. Having a fetish, I believe (and could be wrong) you don't change your fetish, but fetish might be attributed to the part in and of itself, but fetishes can be strange, such as it could have multiple aims and interest... Such as size, shape, dimensions, uniqueness, but you would have to know what that is before making any comparison...


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> if i am into the woman then im into how ever she looks.
> it just helps a bit when they look awesome too, what ever that may be at any given moment.


That's the way I feel about guys. Come to think of it, there really isn't a comparable phrase for women, is there? 'Leg woman' or 'butt woman' just doesn't convey the same thing. :rofl: Maybe it's a gender thing? Oooh -- the topic has just expanded. Might have to move this to another thread, LOL.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> That's the way I feel about guys. Come to think of it, there really isn't a comparable phrase for women, is there? 'Leg woman' or 'butt woman' just doesn't convey the same thing. :rofl: Maybe it's a gender thing? Oooh -- the topic has just expanded. Might have to move this to another thread, LOL.


now that you say it, i have never heard a phrase relating to women like that.

i guess that leaves it open to you calling yourself what ever you like then


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> now that you say it, i have never heard a phrase relating to women like that.
> 
> i guess that leaves it open to you calling yourself what ever you like then


Well, I think it's safe to say it won't be 'butt woman.'


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> Well, I think it's safe to say it won't be 'butt woman.'


how about 'butt chick'


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I am a butt woman. Give me a round, muscular ass with dents at the sides and I am in heaven!

My husband's butt is wide and meaty. He fills out his pants very nicely and I love slapping that pink bum. Mmmm!


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

FirstYearDown, you guys sound like a riot.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Off Topic:
But this thread makes me think of
Sir-Mix-A-Lot 
Baby Got Back
:Continue


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

angelpixie said:


> FirstYearDown, you guys sound like a riot.


:lol::lol: We sure are. Lots of sex and affection in this marriage.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

angelpixie said:


> This is something that is puzzling me about STBXH and his new gf, so maybe one of you guys can help me out.
> 
> He had always told me he absolutely loved my breasts (which are now down to a C/D cup, but were bigger in the year or two post-baby), including (and I don't know what else to call it, so pardon my French) t!tty-f*cking them, or asking me to rub them against him while giving him a BJ. I couldn't count how many times he would even just cop a feel, just being silly. The girl he is dating now (first since our break-up) is really flat. I'd be surprised if she's even a B cup. I thought back to the EAs he had when we were together, and all but two of them were really flat, too, and those other two were still smaller than I was. He never changed what he told me about my body, from the time we were dating to the time he broke off all physical intimacy after the 'speech.'
> Do guys change to where they used to really love a certain part on a woman, and then not care anymore? I'm really curious. Thanks!


We don't necessarily change over time, we just always like variety. Some of my exes are all butt/hips with little boobs, others are top heavy with less curves below, at the same time I find myself attracted to women who are thin and smaller all around. 

My wife has the precise body type I find perfect, but at the same time I get on kicks enjoy other body types that are nothing like hers. Bottom line, we're visual creatures so we love many "types" lol.


----------



## Good Dog (Mar 28, 2012)

angelpixie said:


> This is something that is puzzling me about STBXH and his new gf, so maybe one of you guys can help me out.
> 
> He had always told me he absolutely loved my breasts (which are now down to a C/D cup, but were bigger in the year or two post-baby), including (and I don't know what else to call it, so pardon my French) t!tty-f*cking them, or asking me to rub them against him while giving him a BJ. I couldn't count how many times he would even just cop a feel, just being silly. The girl he is dating now (first since our break-up) is really flat. I'd be surprised if she's even a B cup. I thought back to the EAs he had when we were together, and all but two of them were really flat, too, and those other two were still smaller than I was. He never changed what he told me about my body, from the time we were dating to the time he broke off all physical intimacy after the 'speech.'
> Do guys change to where they used to really love a certain part on a woman, and then not care anymore? I'm really curious. Thanks!


My wife once described me to friends as a breasts, butt and legs man. I told her it doesn't work that way, even though she was right. In truth, I like best whatever my wife's best quality is at the time, and tend to notice those same things if and when I notice another woman. When my wife's butt was her best feature, I noticed that the most and was that kind of man. Then her breasts caught up and surpassed her butt, so now I notice that the most. It's a good world.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I will always be a ass man !!!!!! Also I dig long hair like down to the butt long !!!! My spouse just happens have to have them both


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Honestly, I think guys have preferences but will eagerly be game if the woman doesn't have that attribute.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I never had a chick with antlers.


----------



## Jeff/BC (Apr 1, 2012)

Good Dog said:


> In truth, I like best whatever my wife's best quality is at the time, and tend to notice those same things if and when I notice another woman.


This.

I actually noticed a few months ago that my tastes in porn have changed to conform more closely to how my wife looks LOL. 

Apparently, I love the body type of the woman I love... not just in her, but in all women.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Perhaps these women with differing physical attributes werent really liked because of those attributes, maybe they were good at prostate massage?


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Breast butt and legs for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

par4 said:


> Breast butt and legs for me
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


anything that vaguely resembles part female for me.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> anything that vaguely resembles part female for me.


Be careful of that statement...
Knew a guy who said a part of "that lady" was hot...
On the turn around... It was a dude...
True story


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

My husband says my butt used to be his favorite body part on me. Now he says it's my breasts, but he's still always grabbing my rearend and telling me how hot he thinks it is. :scratchhead: I guess he's a several body parts guy. As long as I've got something he likes we're good. :smthumbup:


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

WadeWilson said:


> Be careful of that statement...
> Knew a guy who said a part of "that lady" was hot...
> On the turn around... It was a dude...
> True story


Dude looked like a lady?


----------



## rundown (Mar 21, 2012)

I am an azz man all the way. This does not mean that the only thing I am looking for in a mate is a great ass. My ex wife had a huge ass but she had many other qualities that I was attracted too.


----------

